# Crescent shipping company



## Jetmarvinwelch (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi my name is Jet, I'm looking for anyone who was on the guardience, fayeance, insistance and the dominance from about 1970's till 1983, my dad MICK GANNON started as a cook and worked his way upto a captain any help in finding fellow ship mates would be great as he often talks about his times on the ships, Jeff baker, Harley trew, terry yooden to name a few, sorry about the spelling, any help would be great, thank you


----------



## Jetmarvinwelch (Mar 15, 2015)

*Mick Gannon, around the time*

This is a picture of my dad taken around the time he was on the ships if this helps


----------



## german shepherd (Jun 2, 2010)

*crescent shipping*



Jetmarvinwelch said:


> Hi my name is Jet, I'm looking for anyone who was on the guardience, fayeance, insistance and the dominance from about 1970's till 1983, my dad MICK GANNON started as a cook and worked his way upto a captain any help in finding fellow ship mates would be great as he often talks about his times on the ships, Jeff baker, Harley trew, terry yooden to name a few, sorry about the spelling, any help would be great, thank you


hello jet, I sailed with mick on insistence, with chas bradly, neil seddon, trev fields, he was mate at the time. had a few good runs ashore. I think he,s from whitsable.


----------



## Jetmarvinwelch (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow fantastic, he was from Herne bay but lives in Canterbury now with my mum Marilyn, can I have your name please, as he has dementia now but remembers things from years ago and will be so pleased that you have got in touch, thank you


----------

